# 1941 BF Goodrich Schwinn World



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2021)

another Craigslist find. pretty happy with this one, though a bit more paint would have been nice. no pins or decals left on the original paint, the guy I bought it from said you could still see "the World" decals when he bought it 10 years ago. I think he may have left it outside as the Brooks seat is only 10 years old, he was saying they made this seat starting in 1937 so the style fits the era, and it is so warped it looks like it came with the bike new.

blackout hubs, Lobdell rims with pinstripes still visible. it came with a matching front fender but no braces. he said when he got it it has BF Goodrich *WAR* tires on it, but they were toast. has some Kenda's on it now. as an added bonus he gave me 4 Kenda Schwinn size tires in the deal. good rider though the rear hub needs some help as the brakes are very poor. Wald basket is going away. I have a 1950 girls bike I may put it on. 

just bought a B6 last week, along with 2 frames, and a 41 Girls bike a week before that and convinced myself I was not buying this one, but then caved in and did it. I'm going to remove the basket, grease things up, possibly buy two fenders for it I saw here, rob the kickstand from my 41 Girls bike and ride.

I don't have the serial # handy.

.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2021)

I'm pretty sure that's not a 41. Has to be a 42 or later, definitely a war time piece with painted rims, one rear fender stay and black out components. And it had war tires when found years ago?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not a 41. Has to be a 42 or later, definitely a war time piece with painted rims, one rear fender stay and black out components. And it had war tires when found years ago?




that makes sense, I was just going on what the owner said. do you think the handle bars are original?  did they ever sell these with no kickstand or chain guard?

this is pretty much what I wanted to get when I started my lightweight search. made a few stops on the way and now I have 3. 1950 Traveler, a ladies 1941, and this one .... plus my 1960 Racer. and an extra frame. and a parts bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2021)

The war time New Worlds did not come with a stand or a chain guard. It had one rear fender stay while the prewar and post war pieces had two and the painted rims. The boy scout bars were not standard issue and not sure if they could have been a factory war time option, but should have been IMO.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 12, 2021)

I thought the one rear fender stay was interesting. I just looked at a pair of these fenders in black, but 2 pre war style braces on the rear. 

did they sell them without fenders? I find it odd the fenders have no signs of ever having paint at all.  they both look the same, all rust.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2021)

They all came with fenders. HUFFMANBILL posted the sheet on the war time pieces with all the specs for these and there's a copy in Miq's thread. 









						Wartime Schwinn New World Bikes - We Know You Have Them - Tell Us About Them!! | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Please help us gather some more info on wartime Schwinn New Worlds (or other lightweights).  We know many of you have these unique bikes and they all have an interesting story to tell.  We are already starting to get an idea of what serial number New Worlds have the transition from brazing to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 12, 2021)

Here's one of Bill's threads with the info.









						WWII Schwinn New World VW1M with Factory Options | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

I decided to post some pictures of one of my WWII Schwinn lightweight '' Victory'' bikes.  This one is a 1942 Schwinn VW1M , which was most likely manufactured between April - Sept., 1942.  The serial number appears to be  I14584 .  The bike appears to be mostly original except for a small...




					thecabe.com


----------



## PatrickZ (Jun 13, 2021)

I know little about American lightweights, but I was just on this webpage and saw an ad for the pre-war BF Goodrich lightweight which does list Boy Scout handlebars in the specifications: http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle244/picture920


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2021)

Got a good shot of the BB shell with the serial number?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 13, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Got a good shot of the BB shell with the serial number?


----------



## gkeep (Jun 13, 2021)

Hang on here, another one for the fleet? You need to change to 'The Bike  A Week Guy". 🤣 That looks like it will clean up nicely and make a cool rider. (Just like the last 3,😉
Might be time for the pre 1960 Schwinn 12 step program...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> View attachment 1429336
> 
> View attachment 1429334





Well I wasn't ready for a J serial making it even later! So the head tube and tubing joints are EF also, can't tell for sure in those 8' shots? Most likely a 43 issue if they are, and I hope your crank is dated.  🧐


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 13, 2021)

gkeep said:


> Hang on here, another one for the fleet?
> Might be time for the pre 1960 Schwinn 12 step program...



This is what I have been looking for. I had to buy the 1941 girls bike, it was only 40 bucks. The B6 was only $150.  The '50 Traveler needed me to save it.... it looked so sad all rusted. I should have passed on the 50 girls bike since the stem won't come out of the fork. In my defense I passed on a bunch of 60's lightweights I was considering. Pretty sure I am done for now.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 13, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> Well I wasn't ready for a J serial making it even later! So the head tube and tubing joints are EF also, can't tell for sure in those 8' shots? Most likely a 43 issue if they are, and I hope your crank is dated.  🧐



1943. Cool. I'll just go with that. I took it out today after lubing the chain and oiling the rear hub which brought back functioning brakes. I don't plan on doing anything to it other than ride it for now.  I'll have to wait on checking the crank until after I finish my Traveler. Thanks for all the info and links.


----------



## gkeep (Jun 13, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> This is what I have been looking for. I had to buy the 1941 girls bike, it was only 40 bucks. The B6 was only $150.  The '50 Traveler needed me to save it.... it looked so sad all rusted. I should have passed on the 50 girls bike since the stem won't come out of the fork. In my defense I passed on a bunch of 60's lightweights I was considering. Pretty sure I am done for now.



Try PineSol or other pine cleaner on the stuck stem. When I was preserving my Pierce the stem would not budge. I spent two weeks with PB Blaster, Kroil, WD40, etc. light propane heat, heat gun. Somewhere I saw someone reference pine oil cleaner for freeing rusted parts. Turned it upside down and dropped some in, next day put the forks in a vice and gave a bars a twist, presto. Now maybe it was all the other stuff but knows? I should do some experiments with rusty items in pine cleaner..


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 13, 2021)

Only one other *J99*000 on the list and there's a big gab between these and the next sets of J numbers that are quite a bit lower. I have to assume your frame has all the electro-forged joints as the pieces with early J numbers. I'd like to see the bottom bracket on a J war time Cycle Truck to see if they are different.  
This is another one @Miq should add to the list.   😉


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 15, 2021)

bought a set of original black paint pre war fenders from a fellow caber today.  so I'll be looking good but not correct. I'll still keep an eye out for a single brace rear fender.  I have found the best way to get a part you need is buy a close replacement, then the exact one will come along soon after for half price.


----------



## Miq (Jun 20, 2021)

Cool wartime bike @49autocycledeluxe !  


GTs58 said:


> Only one other *J99*000 on the list and there's a big gab between these and the next sets of J numbers that are quite a bit lower. I have to assume your frame has all the electro-forged joints as the pieces with early J numbers. I'd like to see the bottom bracket on a J war time Cycle Truck to see if they are different.
> This is another one @Miq should add to the list.   😉



I added it to the list tonight.  Thanks!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 21, 2021)

.. I need a pre war brace for my matching crummy front fender if anyone has one. I have a '41 girls bike with no fenders I may use my new black fenders on it and keep the rusty ones on this bike.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 29, 2021)

put the fenders on yesterday.  much better... they match the frame pretty good, there is even a hint of the pinstripes. 

the fenders it came with are pretty messed up.


----------

